# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  First Person adventure project

## vbgamer123

This is a small adventure project. There is a huge todo list if you want to make a game, but it is traversable.

some ToDo items might be.

Implement crafting (Combine items to create new item).
NPC movement from room to room (making it automatic)

and a dialogue system for interacting with npcs.

Feel free to make use of this project and assets anyway. The assets are just a simple placeholder graphics to test this.
You use the mousewheel to switch from Take to Drop (Item). when there are items dropped, or in the inventory, an indicator shows up that you can click on to look at what is there. If you are looking at dropped items, select take to put in inventory and if you are looking at inventory, select drop to drop item.

game_Test.zip

----------


## passel

Based on your user name, I was leaning toward this perhaps being VB6 code.
But, it looks like it is VS2017.
It is probably good to note that in your Thread title in the future to give people a heads up, without having to download the zip file.

----------


## vbgamer123

I will note that next time. It is VS2017.

----------

